# Haus Automatisierung mit SPS



## tutti (30 Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute

ich hätte mal eine Frage. 
Ist es erlaubt oder bedenklich, wenn man einen SPS Ausgang und parallel dazu einen Hardware Taster an ein Stromstossrelais anschliesst? Natürlich wird eine Freilaufdiode parallel geschaltet.
Kann der Ausgang einen Schaden nehmen, falls der Ausgang low ist, aber der über den Taster 24V rückgespeisst werden?
Ist es überhaupt erlaubt, Steckdosen durch Stromstossschalter zu schalten? Wenn z.B. im Aussenbereich ein Hochdruckreiniger an so eine Steckdose angeschlossen wird, kann es sein, dass das Stromstossrelais verklebt?

Gruß und Danke 

Thorsten


----------



## MSB (30 Mai 2010)

Also ganz pauschal und allgemein würde ich sagen, das ein Stromstoßrelais am SPS-Ausgang sowieso eher kontraproduktiv ist.
Der Taster gehört nicht aufs Relais, sondern auf die SPS als Eingang verdrahtet,
ausgangsseitig werden dann normale Relais verwendet bzw. für den Notfall evtl. Hand - 0 - Auto Relais.

Zur Zulässigkeit:
Nun ja, selbst wenn das Relais verkleben würde, wäre die einzige Problematik die,
das du das Relais halt bei Gelegenheit tauschen musst.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## tutti (30 Mai 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Parallel deswegen, damit bei einer defekten SPS das normale Licht ein und ausschalten noch funktioniert. Ich hatte sowieso vor ein Finder Stromstoss Relais mit 2 Schliessern zu verwenden, damit ich den akt. Status Licht ein oder aus kenne. Ich würde den 2. Schliesser auf den Eingang mit 24V geben. Somit könnte ich mit der SPS selbst noch alles machen.

Wo wir gerade dabei sind. Ist es erlaubt Steckdosen mit einen Stromstossrelais zu schalten? Ich denke an den Aussenbereich. 
Wie ist es dann z.B. wenn ich einen Staubsauger an so eine Steckdose anschliesse. Können die Kontakte dann verkleben, da eine ind. Last angelegt wird. Normalerweise sind die dafür nicht geamcht, aber ein Relais/Schütz zieht halt ständig Strom...


----------



## Blockmove (30 Mai 2010)

tutti schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind. Ist es erlaubt Steckdosen mit einen Stromstossrelais zu schalten? Ich denke an den Aussenbereich.
> Wie ist es dann z.B. wenn ich einen Staubsauger an so eine Steckdose anschliesse. Können die Kontakte dann verkleben, da eine ind. Last angelegt wird. Normalerweise sind die dafür nicht geamcht, aber ein Relais/Schütz zieht halt ständig Strom...



Halogentrafos sind auch induktive Lasten. Wenn du dir Sorgen über die Haltbarkeit des Relais machst, dann schalt einfach einen Schütz hinter das Relais. Somit gibt es keinen Stromverbrauch im Aus-Zustand.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## GLT (30 Mai 2010)

Warum will man eine SPS im Haus einsetzen, wenn man ihr ohnehin nicht traut?

Dann baut euch doch gleich KNX ein - das kann euch jeder Fachbetrieb reparieren.


----------



## tutti (30 Mai 2010)

Nein mir geht es eher um den SPS Ausgang. Ich hoffe ja auch, dass die SPS nie kaputt geht. Aber denk mal 10 Jahre weiter. Es kann immer mal passieren. 
Also ist das ein Problem den SPS Ausgang und den Taster (über 24v geschaltet) parallel zu legen. 
Ne Freilaufdiode muss ich noch parallel schalten. Aber kann da sonst was passieren.
Irgendwer noch Einwände?

Gruß und Danke 

Thorsten


----------



## Blockmove (30 Mai 2010)

tutti schrieb:


> Also ist das ein Problem den SPS Ausgang und den Taster (über 24v geschaltet) parallel zu legen.



Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, dann schaltest du noch eine Sperrdiode in den SPS-Ausgang. Damit ist eine Rückwärtsspeisung des SPS-Ausgangsbytes ausgeschlossen. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## tutti (30 Mai 2010)

Hmm, ein Schütz hinter dem Relais zieht also keinen Strom. Normalerweise sollte die Freilaufdiode ausreichen, aber wenn man gleichzeitig den Taster drückt und der Ausgang schaltet knapp danach, kann ee dann evtl. zu hohen Spannungen am SPS Ausgang kommen, da die Energie noch nicht verbraucht ist?


----------



## srob (30 Mai 2010)

tutti schrieb:


> Hmm, ein Schütz hinter dem Relais zieht also keinen Strom. Normalerweise sollte die Freilaufdiode ausreichen, aber wenn man gleichzeitig den Taster drückt und der Ausgang schaltet knapp danach, kann e dann evtl. zu hohen Spannungen am SPS Ausgang kommen, da die Energie noch nicht verbraucht ist?



Was jetzt Relais oder Stromstoß 
Wen du den Ausgang überwachst reicht das wohl wen du deiner Programmierung nicht traust da nimst halt ein Relais mit 2 Kontakten
Alternativ einen Schütz (am einfachsten :den Nennstrom der Sicherung ablesen und den Kontakt in AC3 annehmen)

Wenn du trotzdem nen Taster nehmen willst dann mit einer Sperrdiode und einer Freilaufdiode


----------



## tutti (30 Mai 2010)

Nein meiner Programmierung traue ich sehr wohl. Habe schon etliche Sachen gemacht und das ist wohl eher ein Klacks dagegen. Programmiere ausschliesslich in ST, weil das einfach meiner Meinung nach heutzutage der Standard ist.
Manche unserer Anlagen wären aus Zeitgründen und Überschaubarkeit gar nicht ohne ST möglich.

Nein, ich wollte doch nur den SPS Ausgang und den Hardware Taster parallel schalten. Der 2. Wechsler am Stromstossschalter dient als Rückmeldung. 
Ich benötige also 1 Eingang und 1 Ausgang, um neben der normalen Bedienung noch per SPS schalten zu können.

Ich denke eine Sperrdiode und eine Freilaufdiode können nicht schaden.


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Juni 2010)

Wenn Du der SPS nicht traust darfst Du nicht einfach Parallel drangehen. Was passiert sonst wenn der Ausgang gesetzt bleibt (weil er z.B. durchgeschlagen hat)? Du kannst dann von Hand auch nicht schalten. Dann muß schon mindestens ein Wechsler-Taster dran.
Für den Fall daß eine Glühlampe durchbrennt hast Du sicher noch eine automatische Umschaltung auf eine Ersatzlampe?


----------



## tutti (1 Juni 2010)

Doch ich trau der SPS schon, aber den Panel gebe ich nicht ewig, da dort eine CPU drin sitzt und das der Master vom System ist. 
Was wäre denn, wenn ein Taster defekt ist und den Stromstosschalter ewig beschaltet? Das könnte ja genau so passieren.


----------



## srob (1 Juni 2010)

*Betriebssicherheit*

Hallo tutti

Es wäre da noch das Problem das ne Sicherung fällt oder der Strom im ganzen Ort ausfällt, dafür wäre noch eine USV vorzusehen obwohl auch die irgendwann kaputt gehen kann, weiters wäre da noch Drahtbruch, Kontaktschwache Relais,.....

Nur nicht übertreiben!!
Wenn Sie Standardgeräte verwenden ist auch ein Austausch möglich die meisten Hersteller sind ja abwärtskompatibel.


----------

